# nice bently pic with some 20's



## dikbutton (Aug 20, 2004)

did this for one of my customers DONZ GOTTI 22" STAGGERED . let me know what u think


----------



## chithanh119 (Oct 22, 2008)

Great car.


----------



## dikbutton (Aug 20, 2004)

beautiful car but the wheels that was picked out are beautiful


----------



## natalie martinez (Jun 30, 2009)

Great. Glad to see Bentley return to more traditional styling.


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (natalie martinez)*

beautiful car, im on the fence about those wheels though


----------



## jerseymike68 (Aug 19, 2009)

nice car


----------



## DaVWid (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: nice bently pic with some 20's (dikbutton)*

Nice car but the wheels are too much. Does not match well. look's like the rims were taken off a pimped Honda civic.


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (chithanh119)*

Beautiful car but the wheels seem out of place on this car.


----------



## Jamie0350 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: nice bently pic with some 20's (dikbutton)*

Nice car..the mags are a bit over the top though.
Cars Covers


----------



## thomas.cena09 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: nice bently pic with some 20's (dikbutton)*

Wow such a nice Bentley pics.
Thanks buddy.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Beverly Stayart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beverly Stayart* »_Beautiful car but the wheels seem out of place on this car.

Agreed.


----------



## anisplas (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

Woaw. Very nice. Please post some different View.


----------



## afridz (Feb 4, 2010)

awesome looks


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: nice bently pic with some 20's (dikbutton)*

I think its beautiful.


----------



## cyberfitnessguru (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: nice bently pic with some 20's (ObsessedVWOwner)*

Gotta love the black on black.


----------



## paperclip (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: nice bently pic with some 20's (cyberfitnessguru)*

A Phaton would wear them better.. The Bentley is expensive yet boring... No pop for the price.


----------



## vdubmagic (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: nice bently pic with some 20's (paperclip)*

everyones jealous


----------



## faraz786g (May 30, 2010)

This car is mind blowing.
garden treasures


----------

